# 2012 Outback 210Rs



## WyoCamper10 (Mar 19, 2012)

Selling a 2012 Outback 210 RS in excellent condition. Only used a handful of times since purchase date of March 2012. We are scheduled to move soon and need to downsize before doing so. Please contact me with any questions or for additional pictures. Asking $14,000 but very willing to negotiate, it has to go soon. Title is clear and the unit is still under the extended warranty purchased from the dealer.

Located in Casper, WY but willing to meet within a reasonable distance.


----------



## lanceracs (Oct 29, 2008)

WyoCamper10 said:


> Selling a 2012 Outback 210 RS in excellent condition. Only used a handful of times since purchase date of March 2012. We are scheduled to move soon and need to downsize before doing so. Please contact me with any questions or for additional pictures. Asking $14,000 but very willing to negotiate, it has to go soon. Title is clear and the unit is still under the extended warranty purchased from the dealer.
> 
> Located in Casper, WY but willing to meet within a reasonable distance.


I am interested. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ashley K (Feb 6, 2014)

WyoCamper10 said:


> Selling a 2012 Outback 210 RS in excellent condition. Only used a handful of times since purchase date of March 2012. We are scheduled to move soon and need to downsize before doing so. Please contact me with any questions or for additional pictures. Asking $14,000 but very willing to negotiate, it has to go soon. Title is clear and the unit is still under the extended warranty purchased from the dealer.
> 
> Located in Casper, WY but willing to meet within a reasonable distance.


I'm interested? Have you already sold it?


----------



## cjwslp (Mar 28, 2014)

Ashley K said:


> Selling a 2012 Outback 210 RS in excellent condition. Only used a handful of times since purchase date of March 2012. We are scheduled to move soon and need to downsize before doing so. Please contact me with any questions or for additional pictures. Asking $14,000 but very willing to negotiate, it has to go soon. Title is clear and the unit is still under the extended warranty purchased from the dealer.
> 
> Located in Casper, WY but willing to meet within a reasonable distance.


I'm interested? Have you already sold it?
[/quote]

Please contact me at [email protected], if this is still for sale. Thank you!


----------



## camo (Feb 23, 2014)

Is this unit still available? Will be going to Kansas in a couple of weeks, how far are you willing to travel? Has the trailer ever been smoked in? Has there ever been any pets in the trailer?


----------

